# Digestive enzymes side effects



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I have started taking prescription Protease Digestive Enzymes. I was hoping they may help some of my pain symptoms but I've noticed that I've become more constipated.I noticed on the printout that it says diarrhea could be a side effect so this doesnt make sense to me.Has anyone had the same problem taking enzymes?


----------



## 17730 (Jul 15, 2005)

no, sorry i cant give u any advice, but i just wanted to know whats the deal with taking enzymes? is it supposed to improve gut motility and lessen constipation? have you tried zelnorm/zelmac? it may just take a while to kick in , so dont give up!!


----------



## 18951 (Apr 8, 2005)

I noticed that after taking Enzymes, I take Super Digestaway by Solaray, That I do not have heartburn like I used to. I have not noticed that it caused other problems, good luck, Laura


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I have Crohn's. Mild. No drugs. Been in remission for over 5 years.For the last 4 years or so I have been taking 2 digestive enzymes immediately before my main meal. Used to take them before lunch andone after.About 2 months ago, I forgot to take them for dinner, once, then again,and I felt fine. So I stopped taking them for about a month. Until I startedfeeling rough in the stomach again. So, I started on the enzymes again,and I have felt fine since.They are supposed to break down the sugars, proteins, fats that we eat.And I know mine dccasionally, if they don't (maybe after eating too much fat or havingtoo many sugars (my worst enemy) I take a probiotic (acidophilus)The ones I take are Super Digestive Enzymes,from Life Extension and you can read all about enzymes if you click below:http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00072.htmlI also take a good calcium (with Vitamin D3, magnesium and otherminerals) and a good multi, plus Omega 6/3 Fish Oils. The combinationalong with an elimination diet I devised myself, works for me.Oh, and I have just started to make that effort to drink more water a day.Cuts down on the gurgling, and I feel much better for the effort.O


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks all for your replies.I do take Zelnorm but it causes the most terrible pain. It helps me "go" but gives me gas, bile and the pain is the worst side effect of all. Its so bad, I cant even get out of bed to go to the bathroom.I have a major problem because I have abdominal scar tissue/adhesions and Zelnorm is not supposed to be used in this situation but if I dont take it I dont go!







I would like to try probiotics and wondered which would be the most effective. Its hard to know which contain the active ingredients - any suggestions? Can they make symptoms worse before getting better.Thanks again - write when you can, any suggestions or feedback would really be appreciated.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Laura,You mentioned that it causes other problems, what kind of other problems do you have when you take enzymes? Do you have C or D?


----------



## 18951 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi 2 be true, U misread I said I did not notice any problems with the enzymes. I am A, pred c unless stressed or eat a trigger food. Sorry I was not more helpful, Good luck. Laura


----------

